# Voopoo VINCI Mod/Pod - Review



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Voopoo recently released their latest Mod Pod device the VINCI which won the best hardware award at ECC 2019. It has only recently launced in SA and become available at certain stores. I have used the device over the course of 4 days and here is my thoughts.
*
Item Name :* Voopoo VINCI Mod/Pod
*Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
*Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
*Cost:* R599 @Sir Vape

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device._

As usual, here are the unboxing pictures of the box and device











*What’s inside the box you ask?*

*Package List*

1 x Voopoo VINCI 40W Device
1 x 5.5mL Voopoo Vinci Replacement Pod
1 x 0.3ohm PnP-MV1 Mesh Coil - rated for 32-40W
1 x 0.8ohm PnP-R1 Dual Coil - rated for 12-18W
1 x User Manual
1 x USB Cable
1 x GENE Chip Card
1 x Warranty Card




*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*




With that out of the way, lets look at the user experience and how I find the device after using for a couple of days.

*Looks and aesthetics *

From the packaging which is very informative on the outside to and very neatly done to the inside of the box where you find the VINCI, everything is done beautifully. The first glance at the VINCI lying in the box, it’s a little piece of elegance and art! She shines with a reflective charcoal chrome finish and then the nice two-sided panels with the color designs that changes patterns as the angle changes. I think its truly one of the nicest looking pods I have used to date, the screen is well laid out with lots of information and its bright and easy to read.

*Vaping and user experience?*

The coils are PnP which makes it easy to pull out and just pop in a new one. I started off with the mesh coil as I love me some mesh coils and the flavour they bring. I primed the coil on each of the 4 wicking holes and filled the pod up. The pod holds a good 5.5ml amount of liquid which is probably the most compared to any other pod, so winner! 

The device has several protection functions that ranges from over vaping, short circuit, coil burnout and the other usuals from voopoo’s Gene.AI chip. One the pod is switched on, you are required to program the time, fit the coil and the pod will automatically recognize the coil and allow either full 40W on the mesh or a lower power setting if it detects the MTL coil at around 15W due to the Gene.Ai intelligent chip.



Pressing the fire button 3 times will change the draw setting from Auto (Draw activated and fire button active), Fire button only, Draw activated only or both which I love. After using the device, I find that the draw activation sensor is a little inconsistent so I have switched to only using the fire button which works great.

*Flavour usability on this pod?*

Being an MTL and DL mod pod, the coils are well suited for this device. The DL coil is quite open and with the two sides of airflow on the device, allows for plenty of flavour and air without being that restrictive. The MTL coil is the same as found on the Find S Trio pod and the Baby Drag kit and offers a good restrictive drag perfect for MTL.







As you can see from the above pictures, the pods house 4 magnets on each corner that holds the pod firmly in place to ensure it does not fall out at all. The filling hole is located on the side of the pod and is closed off using a small rubber door that just pops open when you need to refill.

The pods have this cool feature where the airflow holes line up with a airflow slot on the pods. The pod can be turned 180deg which will then move the slot away from the airflow holes on the mod creating a tighter draw or turn it back and it will be a open draw.

Here you can see the airflow holes situated on the sides of the device which is located on both sides.




*Direct to Lung (DL PnP-VM1 Coil – 0.3ohm)*

The DTL is a mesh coil with a good amount of cotton and a decent mesh coil that provides for really good flavour from this little coil. The coil does tend to sometimes want to run dry if you vape too much or too quick after the next draw, but it copes with 70/30 liquid without any issues. As mentioned, the flavour is great and will match an RTA for sure and the coil isn’t a juice guzzler which is also a bonus.

*Mouth to Lung (MTL PnP R1 Coil – 0.8ohm)*

Nice and restrictive draw which also works great and feels great with the mouthpiece selected for this device. Long MTL draws are possible without getting dry hits. Delivery is smooth and flavour is excellent. I used Nic salt tobacco as well as a mango ice juice at 60/40 and worked great.

*Battery Life, Is it that good?*

Battery life is good. I have been using the device over 3 days straight from the box in between my normal daily setup and its still going strong. I have been vaping around 30W to 40W and playing around with the settings and its running great with the 1500mAh built in battery. The screen displays the battery life on the top, so you always know what the battery life is at.

*Available colors:*

As good looking as the VINCI is, they come in several great looking colors!







*My Pro's*

_+++DL and MTL coils included making it one device with two options to cater for all
+++Excellent flavour and clouds from both coils
+++Manual and Auto draw modes
+++Great overall look and hand feel with beautiful design.
+++Excellent battery life from the 1500mAh battery
+++Decent 5.5ml juice capacity
+++Great juice consumption, it provides great flavour but is easy on juice!
+++Great pod mouth feel and design
+++4 x Pod magnets that are strong and keeps the pod in place
+++Easy filling with rubber seal 
+++Smooth draw without any noise
+++Good clear and informative screen with daily puff monitor function. 
+++Won Best hardware at ECC 2019 – I give it to them._

*My Cons's*

---The auto draw activation isn’t too great or consistent. When taking a draw, it will fire and stop on and off if you don’t draw hard enough, which is why I prefer the button setting.
---Pod leakage into the bottom of the mod
---Slight liquid “leak” into your mouth when vaping at times.
---Fingerprint magnet! (But easily wipes clean)

*Conclusion?*
From all the pod devices i have tested, used and reviewed this has to be the best one yet, It looks great and has several good features like adjustable wattage, the fire options and puff count to monitor your usage. I have really high hopes until i realized that the pod had leaked into the base of the device which might even cause issues with the contact pins down the line perhaps. Its a solid pod/mod truly giving you the best of both a mod and a pod all in one device.

*Recommendation out of 10: 7.5 out of 10
Recommend to Vapers : *Id consider it yes! to both experienced and noob vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

Seems impressive, thanks for the informative review @StompieZA !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Seems impressive, thanks for the informative review @StompieZA !



Thanks Hooked, Appreciate the feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (2/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 179277
> 
> 
> Voopoo recently released their latest Mod Pod device the VINCI which won the best hardware award at ECC 2019. It has only recently launced in SA and become available at certain stores. I have used the device over the course of 4 days and here is my thoughts.
> ...


Great review. I like the fact that you tested the device with 70/30 juices as well as higher pg liquids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

Thanks for the insightful feedback @StompieZA 
Pity about the leaks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/19)

Great review, @StompieZA! I have exactly the same issues as you have there, kind of puts me off when some things don't work as intended but if those issues were addressed, it is a really great mod pod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

Drikusw said:


> Great review. I like the fact that you tested the device with 70/30 juices as well as higher pg liquids.



Yeah i like pods that can use higher than 60/40 or 50/50 juices, just makes it so much better! Chain vaping this pod using the DL coil will sometimes taste like its starting to run dry though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the insightful feedback @StompieZA
> Pity about the leaks



Agreed, It wasnt that much but a leak is a leak none the less. Could possibly be flooding because as mentioned you sometimes get a couple drops in your mouth which i hate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Great review, @StompieZA! I have exactly the same issues as you have there, kind of puts me off when some things don't work as intended but if those issues were addressed, it is a really great mod pod.



Fully agree, apart from the leak i really enjoy the device and the flavor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Fully agree, apart from the leak i really enjoy the device and the flavor!


Great review @StompieZA , keep em coming. Mine is up and it seems as if we had one or two common things that may need to be looked at. Enjoyed your in depth technical evaluation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Great review @StompieZA , keep em coming. Mine is up and it seems as if we had one or two common things that may need to be looked at. Enjoyed your in depth technical evaluation.



Thanks bud, I will read yours  Been using mine alot since i received it and works great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks bud, I will read yours  Been using mine alot since i received it and works great!


Mine upgraded it standing to daily MTL carry on the first day, not often that that happens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/10/19)

Looks pretty cool. Great review @StompieZA  How would you rate it as a MTL device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

daniel craig said:


> Looks pretty cool. Great review @StompieZA  How would you rate it as a MTL device?



I personally enjoy it but its not that restrictive for a true MTL experience. You also have the option of turning the pod to restrict the airflow even more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/11/19)

Great review Stompie! 

My friend gave me his SMOK RPM40 for a day recently. I'd filled it with 70/30 3m dessert juice and started vaping. I didn't put the thing down, I was just blown away by what a device it was - the battery lasted forever, the form factor was great and the flavour was incredible! 

I however am not a fan of SMOK products, every single item from the brand had broken or stopped working. So if the Vinci really is a rival for it, I'd have it instead (as far as brand reputation and/or perception is concerned). 

Have you reviewed the RPM40 and if so - (if forced to buy only one) which one would you buy with your own money?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Great review Stompie!
> 
> My friend gave me his SMOK RPM40 for a day recently. I'd filled it with 70/30 3m dessert juice and started vaping. I didn't put the thing down, I was just blown away by what a device it was - the battery lasted forever, the form factor was great and the flavour was incredible!
> 
> ...



Hey, Thanks for the feedback. 

I havent had the opportunity to review the RPM40 kit but it it seems very similar to the VINCI and i do like the RBA option but now with the VINCI X coming out which takes a single 18650 and RBA head...i would wait for that instead. 

I loved the VINCI, good flavor from it agreed! Battery life was also great but the leaking was annoying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/11/19)

Vinci X it is! Anyone have stock yet? 

Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hey, Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I havent had the opportunity to review the RPM40 kit but it it seems very similar to the VINCI and i do like the RBA option but now with the VINCI X coming out which takes a single 18650 and RBA head...i would wait for that instead.
> 
> I loved the VINCI, good flavor from it agreed! Battery life was also great but the leaking was annoying.


Look like the x and normal vinci has the same pod, so the rba can maybe work on normal Vinci also. Would love that to build myself. I prefer the 0.3ohm coil for flavour but after a few days the cotyon goes soggy and then it leaks through the airholes of the coil if its left overnight. So if you can build yourself you can add cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## G10 (29/11/19)

Hi

I have a weird issue with my vinci that started a few days ago.

When I change the tank around for maximum airflow, I get the "check atomizer" and it reads 9.99 ohms.

Switch it back to the restrictive airflow, works perfectly.

Tried 3 different coils which leads me to believe the tank is faulty.

Where in Johannesburg can I find a place to get another tank? I have made a few calls to vape stores without any luck.

Ordered this from sirvape in durban, trying to avoid sending the device all the way when I just need to replace the tank.


----------



## Geldart39 (29/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Vinci X it is! Anyone have stock yet?
> 
> Thanks man!


Seen the X at Juicy Joe's while browsing the web. I'm sure more suppliers will be bringing them in. Got my Vinci from Sir Vape recently, it's still early days, but first trying out the 0.3 mesh coil and damn the flavour is good. Havent experienced the leaking issue as of yet. I'm on tank number 4 of the 1st coil and going strong. Looking forward to trying out the 0.6 and 0.8 coils more for MTL 9mg and 12mg juices. Definetly a pro for the X to take a 18650 battery and that RBA will be a pro once available. Haven't touched my other setups after starting to use the Vinci

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

